# 2 Clownfish - In 2.5 Gallon Tank - Temporary



## Vinoy Thomas (Jan 4, 2013)

*2 Clownfish - In 5.5 Gallon Tank - Temporary*

Hey Everyone,

I just picked up a mated pair of Ocellaris clownfish. They're medium sized.

I have a large maroon clownfish in my DT whose known to be aggressive.

I'd like to get some opinions on keeping these two in an EMPTY 5.5G tank.

Just temporarily (2-4 months) until I get my fish room set up...

Thanks in advance,
Vinoy

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

If you have to ask this question, you already know the answer....right?


----------



## Vinoy Thomas (Jan 4, 2013)

Not really...that's why I'm asking...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*tank*

for a day ya... head over to big als and pick up a proper size tank 25-40 gallon tank .


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

You are so right! Actually what you should do is put a hippo tang and a clown trigger in there also to mix it up a bit. They'll look amazing in that 2.5g for a few months.

Just a suggestion here...
This forums frowns upon the cruel treatment towards animals so if you're possibly thinking of keeping two fish in a 2g tank that should be kept in a much larger tank then the mods will decide as a group if this is cruel treatment. You might want to reconsider your idea. How about a 10g? They are readily available and very cheap.


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

+1

10-20 G tanks are a dime a dozen. I'm sure someone will even give you one to borrow for free. You could use mine, but you're on the other side of the city.


----------



## Vinoy Thomas (Jan 4, 2013)

altcharacter said:


> You are so right! Actually what you should do is put a hippo tang and a clown trigger in there also to mix it up a bit. They'll look amazing in that 2.5g for a few months.
> 
> Just a suggestion here...
> This forums frowns upon the cruel treatment towards animals so if you're possibly thinking of keeping two fish in a 2g tank that should be kept in a much larger tank then the mods will decide as a group if this is cruel treatment. You might want to reconsider your idea. How about a 10g? They are readily available and very cheap.


You got to take it easy. I was just asking for opinions on keeping these guys in a small tank for a definite period of time. I was asking for opinions on this forum since I've seen others with success keeping just one in a pico sized tank (2.5G).

I was not planning to put them in before getting opinions. I don't know why you came like the way you did.

Just asking for opinions.

Thanks for the input though.



50seven said:


> +1
> 
> 10-20 G tanks are a dime a dozen. I'm sure someone will even give you one to borrow for free. You could use mine, but you're on the other side of the city.


Thanks for the offer Kevin! Appreciate it. I'm gonna keep them in a container for now (16G). I'll see if I can get a 15G tomorrow. I already have one but it's being used as a QT for my PBT.

Thanks everyone!,
Vinoy

And just for the record, it's actually a 5.5G. Just measured it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aln (Jan 26, 2010)

I think 1 inch of fish per gallon of water only applies to fresh water.

Im sure everyone here didnt mean anything bad but just loventhe hobby so much that they would hate to see any type of livestock get mistreated.

Your best bet if you want the clowns to still be alive in the time period your keeping them in. Either get a 10g which really is pretty cheap and you can use it as a sump or quarantine tank in the future or just fill up a bucket with heater and a pump and if you can a light over it. I personally would go for the tank. Cause in this hobby there is never "to many" tanks


----------



## Norman (Feb 13, 2011)

aln said:


> >>Snip>>> I personally would go for the tank. Cause in this hobby there is never "to many" tanks


You nailed that one!!! . What's just "one more little tank"?


----------



## fury165 (Aug 21, 2010)

Aside from buying the fish without a plan of giving them a proper home (if even temporarily)...Think ahead. You mentioned getting your fish room built, why not get a bigger tank (size up to you really) that you can repurpose as a quarantine tank, ATO container, refugium etc?


----------



## Tristan (Aug 15, 2011)

altcharacter said:


> You are so right! Actually what you should do is put a hippo tang and a clown trigger in there also to mix it up a bit. They'll look amazing in that 2.5g for a few months.
> 
> Just a suggestion here...
> This forums frowns upon the cruel treatment towards animals so if you're possibly thinking of keeping two fish in a 2g tank that should be kept in a much larger tank then the mods will decide as a group if this is cruel treatment. You might want to reconsider your idea. How about a 10g? They are readily available and very cheap.


I think what Dave meant to say here was putting two clowns in a 2.5 gallon tank isn't the best idea. There is a lower chance of survival in such a small tank given the fluctuations in water parameters and so forth. They also have a higher potential for jumping in such a small tank.

By utilizing a larger volume of water, like a 10g tank, you stand a much better chance of quarantining them and getting them into their forever home ie. your display tank.

But I see you went off to get a 15 gallon tank so your all good. 

I apologize for his aggressive comments. I think he thinks he's on a different forum.

Good luck with the clowns


----------



## Vinoy Thomas (Jan 4, 2013)

aln said:


> I think 1 inch of fish per gallon of water only applies to fresh water.
> 
> Im sure everyone here didnt mean anything bad but just loventhe hobby so much that they would hate to see any type of livestock get mistreated.
> 
> Your best bet if you want the clowns to still be alive in the time period your keeping them in. Either get a 10g which really is pretty cheap and you can use it as a sump or quarantine tank in the future or just fill up a bucket with heater and a pump and if you can a light over it. I personally would go for the tank. Cause in this hobby there is never "to many" tanks


Hey,

I wasn't using the 1 inch per gallon rule...

I love the hobby too, that's why I asked for opinions before I put them in.

Thanks for the reply though! Appreciate it,
Vinoy



Tristan said:


> I think what Dave meant to say here was putting two clowns in a 2.5 gallon tank isn't the best idea. There is a lower chance of survival in such a small tank given the fluctuations in water parameters and so forth. They also have a higher potential for jumping in such a small tank.
> 
> By utilizing a larger volume of water, like a 10g tank, you stand a much better chance of quarantining them and getting them into their forever home ie. your display tank.
> 
> ...


I know what he meant. I just didn't see the need to come off so aggressively sarcastic. Was just asking for opinions. I'm not trying to convince anyone that keeping them in a 2.5G is a good choice.

Anyways though, I picked up a really nice little used 15 gallon tank (no scratches at all YAY!!).

Here's the pics:





Can't wait till I get my fish room set up, so I can breed these guys 

Thanks everyone for all the replies   , 
Vinoy


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Good to hear that you did the right thing. At first I wasn't trying to be aggressive, rather more of a "fatherly" voice. The question you asked sounded like something my kids would ask so that's why I gave the "if you have to ask you know the answer."

Sorry if I offended but sometimes you need to make a statement to ensure the poster gets the idea


----------



## Vinoy Thomas (Jan 4, 2013)

Probably the question was something your children might ask. Only reason I was debating it was that I've seen others who've had "success" with one clownfish in a pico reef at this size. 

I had a question that I truly believed needed to be addressed, so I asked. 

Thanks for reply though. Again, I can't say how much I appreciate you guys taking the time to write up a response to help out 

Thanks again,
Vinoy


----------



## Flameangel (Sep 25, 2013)

Things like these happens in alot of Forums.....nothing unusual.


----------

